# Prison Break Adventure



## devastator

Dungeon Masters ALWAYS ALWAYS ALWAYS love to put their players into prison, but as we all know, half a session later, they've knocked out the guards and stolen the keys. ... LAME.


I invite all of you to partake in the creation of a full fledged prison break adventure, designed to keep your PC's busy for several sessions, if not a level or two.

This jailhouse has got guards, criminals, convicts, a warden, even KITCHEN STAFF. Influences for this project: Prisonbreak (obviously), Chronicles of Riddick: Escape from Butcher Bay, The Rock, Shawshank Redemption, etc.

And our group of heroes must get the hell out. For whatever reason.

First thing first, the prison layout must be taken care of.

[sblock=Prison Layout]
Once we have established a map and according legend, it will go here. Key weaknesses will have to be built into the prison layout, not obvious enough that just ANYBODY could escape, but locatable with some sleuthing, footwork and bribes.

Here's a map I found, don't tell anyone I stole it... from a forum that hasn't been posted in since 2006.



[/sblock]

Then the important NPC's within


[sblock=Guards]
Warden Grey Howlsen
Human Fighter level 6
The Warden is a tough cookie. He’s had to be considering where he’s been working for the past 20 years. His workaholic habits led his wife to leave him 5 years ago, and he’s done nothing but throw himself more into his work ... and alcohol. He sold his house in the nearby city of New Cannish and set up a cot in his office, and traded his horse to pay off his tab at the Beggar’s Belief. Many of the prisoners who have been around for an extended time get along great with him and consider him a friend.


Captain Bull Bronzefist
Dwarven Warlord level 5
Bull is the chief correctional officer at Blackstone Penitentiary. Relatively new to the prison (3 years) Bull has gotten to know almost all of the inmates fairly well. Even though his philosophy is that prison is a place for rehabilitation, he does not get along well with most of the prisoners. He, more so than the Warden, is seen as the gatekeeper by the inmates. Nearly all of the long-term prisoners hate him, and their attitude bleeds down to the newer inmates. 

Other guards:

Jeremy Kolovos
This black-haired, grey-green-eyed man is a herald with a fragile build and heavy, plain face. He is naive and quirky, and is interested mainly in money.

Riley De Beul
This strawberry blond-haired, grey-eyed woman has a slender build. She is self-righteous, and is interested in romance and clothes. Way tougher than she looks.

Vidhi Trenor
This man is a cold-hearted guard who is usually considerate. He has dull grey hair, blue eyes, and brown skin. He is rotund with a thin face.

[/sblock]

[sblock=Prisoners]
Laurence Quan
This man has spent a good 15 years in Blackrock. 14 and a half of those have been spent in solitary. Only the few who were there when he was brought in remember what he even looks like. It is said that Laurence is a serial killer who committed unholy rituals over the bodies of his victims. The correctional officers – the only ones who still have contact with Laurence – say that he somehow knows everything that is going on in the prison, from new guys, fights, petty squabbles, to what the kitchen served for lunch that day. Several CO’s have asked for transfer out of solitary duty because this guy is so creepy.

Amos Casely
Mr. Casely, as he is referred to by nearly all of the inmates, is the most connected man in Blackrock. Nearly everyone owes him a favour. It is quite possible to suppose that he’s also incredibly well connected outside of Blackrock Pen. It is well known that he wouldn’t be doing ANY time if it wasn’t for a particular police officer that managed to witness Amos overseeing a drug deal. Amos is serving 10 years, 3 of which have passed.

Eldridge and Rocky
Mr. Casely’s left and right hand men. They worked for him before getting thrown in Blackrock, and continue to do so now. These two brutes are never too far away from their boss, and are willing to put up a fight for him, or take the blame when he gets a finger pointed at him.

Bailey Capitani
Bailey is essentially the prison market. He can get you anything, it’s said. Drugs, smokes, booze, clothes, weapons. His only rule: “You never bought that off me, ya hear?” Rats who talk usually end up coming to a rough end.

Prisoner Zero:
Kept in a cell with a glass pane instead of bars, Prisoner Zero is always seen standing within a circle of salt. The guards never enter his cell, and it is believed he never sleeps and never sits down. Sometimes in the middle of the night, his whispers can be heard, bargaining with other prisoners to free him from his cell.

Geerbo, the Kobold:
A prisoner in this place, Geerbo has been secretly digging a tunnel under his bunk. During his digging, he accidently uncovered an ancient mold growing deep beneath the prison. This mold has been spreading through the dungeon, and nobody but Geerbo knows where it comes from.

Dobson Jones:
[sblock=Dobson's Stats]
Dobson Jones Level 5 Elite Soldier 
Medium Natural Humanoid XP 400 

Initiative +4 Senses Perception +10 
HP 128; Bloodied 64 
AC 23; Fortitude 20, Reflex 18, Will 18 
Saving Throws +2 
Speed 6 
Action Points 1 

M Heavy Punch (Standard; at-will) 
Attack +12 vs. AC; 1d6+4 damage; on hit target is marked until the start 
of Dobsons next turn 

m The Old One Two (Standard; at-will) 
Dobson makes 2 Heavy Punch attacks 

m Head Lock (Standard; at-will) 
Attack +10 vs. Reflex; 1d4+4 damage; on hit target is grabbed (target 
takes a -4 penalty to escape grab) 

m Choke Hold (Standard; at-will) ♦ grabbed target only 
attack +10 vs. Fortitude; 2d8+4 damage; on hit target is dazed (save 
ends) 

m Sledgehammer Punch (Standard; encounter) 
Attack +12 vs. AC; 3d6+4 damage; on hit target is stunned (save ends); 
half damage on miss 

Fancy Footwork (Move; recharge 456) 
Dobson may shift 3 squares as a move action 

Alignment Unaligned Languages common, dwarven, elven 
Skills athletics +11, endurance +10, perception +10, streetwise +8
Str 18 (+6) Dex 14 (+4) Wis 16 (+5) 
Con 16 (+5) Int 12 (+3) Cha 12 (+3)
[/sblock]
Dobson was a high level enforcer for the infamous crime lord Raymond “The Duke” Bistharlm. On the outside Dobson was responsible for the personal wellbeing and safety of “The Duke” and as such was privy to many of his business dealings, contacts and operations. The word inside is that Dobson allowed himself to be arrested in order to buy time for “The Duke” to escape a particularly sticky situation. However now that he is on the inside there are quiet rumours that he is considered a liability, he knows too much and “The Duke” is worried that Dobson may trade information in exchange for his freedom.
“The Duke” may look kindly on anyone that disposes of the potential threat to his business, once they are on the outside, (it may be worth a favour or monetary reward). However if Dobson was helped to escape he could be a very useful contact for the PCs in the future, as long as he can convince “The Duke” that he kept his mouth shut.
In the prison Dobson is considered a ‘Big Man’ and has a number of other inmates working as his crew. His reputation also means that the guards are very careful around him.

[/sblock]

[sblock=Other Staff]
Chaplain Agnar:
The prison's resident cleric. He is pale like a ghost and always has bags under his eyes. The guy looks like he hasn't slept in a while.


[/sblock]

Finally, major prison events and encounters that can be thrown in accordingly:

[sblock=Events]
[sblock=Geerbo's Mold]
_credit to chronoplasm_
Geerbo is a kobold prisoner who has been tunnelling underneath his bunk in an attempt to escape. Things were going smoothly until encountering a layer of ancient mold two feet down.

Treat mold like a disease affecting everyone in the prison. It attacks Geerbo and his adjacent cellmates twice a day, everyone else once.

Ancient Mold – inhaled roll vs Fort; +5 to hit; on hit become infected

Daily: Endurance roll; less than 13 worsen, 13 to 18 maintain, more than 18 improve

+2: become permanently immune to the effects of Ancient Mold
+1: Recover from initial effects, a sore throat but nothing to worry about
Initial: feel slightly unwell, lose 1 healing surge
-1: feel tired. Become Slowed.
-2: whole body becomes incredibly sore. Weakened.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Crowd Control]
_credit to Mesh Hong_
Efficiency is always key in public institutions. An inspection was recently undertaken by the prison governors and amongst other observations it was noted that the prisoners all seemed too well fed. Surely there could be great savings to be made by changing the diet of the inmates, after all it isn’t a holiday camp they are running. 

It was also decided that extra food rations could be earned through good behaviour or by special duty. Incentivising the inmates through food would encourage them to reform and start taking the necessary steps back to becoming proper decent citizens again.

A special dietician, Regina Tallbrook, was employed to work with the existing kitchen staff. The menu was radically altered and the Head Warden started working on the incentives plan.

Regina has a simple recipe for making food stretch further. Take your standard low grade gruel and add plenty of sawdust and other fibrous waste to really bulk it out and add body, then a sprinkling of her secret alchemical additive to take away the nasty aftertaste and its ready for serving. To add a special something as a treat or privilege she has a supply of reclaimed and reconstituted meat fragments that can be fried in her extra special alchemical additive, which really adds a certain chewy charm to the meal. For those really deserving she also bakes a hearty grit bread, with genuine grit bulking out the flour, which will really fills you up.

All, however, is not as it seems. Regina is actually an escapee of another far darker prison. A year ago she was held captive by a necromancer conducting strange experiments into undeath and the effects of starvation. With her (at first) unwilling help the necromancer concocted an alchemical substance that would cow the living and aid their transformation into undead servants. In his hour of triumph Regina seized the moment, took the recipe and fled to the city and freedom. Alas her time with the necromancer affected her all too deeply and she knows no better than to continue the work she started with the goal of spreading the Gift of Obedience, freeing people from the shackles of free will.

Alchemy Laced Food
Treat eating the food like 3 types of the same disease

1: Fortified Gruel – when eaten make a roll vs. Fortitude; +5 to hit; on hit become an Alchemite (minor), once under the influence you do not need to roll for further meals of Fortified Gruel.
Daily: Endurance roll; less than 13 worsen, 13 to 18 maintain, more than 18 improve

+2: become permanently immune to the effects of Fortified Gruel
+1: feel slightly hungry but otherwise alright
Initial: feel slightly unwell, lose 1 healing surge
-1: feel tired and sluggish, speed -1, Reflex defence -1
-2: all emotions dulled, Will defence -1

2: Meaty Chunks – when eaten make a roll vs. Fortitude; +8 to hit; on hit become an Alchemite (moderate), once under the influence you do not need to roll for further meals including Meaty Chunks.
Daily: Endurance roll: less than 15 worsen, 15 to 20 maintain, more than 20 improve
+2: become permanently immune to the effects of Meaty Chunks
+1: feel better
Initial: mild headache, Will defence -1
-1: aversion to strong light, lose a healing surge, Will defence -2
-2: strong aversion to bright light, preference to shade/darkness, emotions dulled, Will defence -3

3: Grit Bread – when eaten make a roll vs. Fortitude; +11 to hit; on hit become Alchemite (major), once under the influence you do not need to roll for further meals including Grit Bread.
Daily: Endurance roll: less than 18 worsen, 18 to 23 maintain, more than 23 improve

+2: become permanently immune to the effects of Grit Bread
+1: feel better
Initial: feel weak and sluggish, speed -1, Reflex defence -1, lose a healing surge
-1: feel tired, speed -2, lose an additional healing surge
-2: lose all emotion, lose an additional healing surge. Each day you remain at this level you lose an additional healing surge, if you are reduced to 0 healing surges you become a mindless zombie under the control of Regina.


Regina Tallbrook Level 4 Elite Controller 
Small Natural Humanoid (undead, halfling) XP 350 

Initiative +5 Senses Perception +4 
HP 112; Bloodied 56 
Regeneration 5, does not regenerate if took radiant damage in previous 
turn 
AC 20; Fortitude 16, Reflex 19, Will 18 
Immune poison, disease; 
Resist necrotic 10; Vulnerable 5 radiant 
Saving Throws +2 
Speed 5 
Action Points 1 

M Silver Knife (Standard; at-will) ♦ poison 
Attack +9 vs. Reflex; 1d4+3 damage; on hit secondary attack +8 vs. 
Fortitude; 1d6 poison damage 

r Poison Bolt (Standard; at-will) ♦ poison 
Range 10; attack +8 vs. Reflex; 1d8+3 poison damage; on hit target is 
slowed (save ends) 

c I'm the Mistress (Standard; recharge 56) ♦ necrotic 
Burst 5; Alchemites only (see notes); attack +10 vs. Will; on hit target is 
dominated (save ends); on miss target is immobilised (save ends) 

c Concentrated Alchemic Dust (Standard; encounter) ♦ necrotic 
Close Blast 3; attack +8 vs. Reflex; 3d6+4 necrotic damage; on hit target 
becomes an Alchemite (major) and is stunned until the end of Regina's 
next turn 

Alignment Chaotic Evil Languages common, draconic, abyssal 
Skills arcane +11, nature +9, religion +9, diplomacy +10, bluff +10
Str 12 (+3) Dex 16 (+5) Wis 14 (+4) 
Con 16 (+5) Int 18 (+6) Cha 16 (+5) 

Tactics
The last thing Regina wants is a confrontation, if challenged she will attempt to talk her way out of a situation. If physically threatened she will attempt to call the guards, if this does not work she will attempt to flee the prison and start again elsewhere.

Notes
Regina is chaotic evil, she really doesn’t think through the repercussions of her actions so she hasn’t given any thought to what will happen when people actually start to die or become zombies. This madness and disregard for human life is her real danger rather than her physically being a threat.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Courtyard Choke]
The Tutello gang is a strong force in Blackrock Pen. Comprised of mostly humans and dwarves, the gang is led by Ridley, a clean shaven black dwarf. Ridley likes to recruit the toughest newbies in the prison to his gang to solidify his following. He commands strict obedience, often coercing his prospective initiates with force. 

In the courtyard the gang frequent the weight pad and bleachers. Ridley will approach the member of the group with the highest strength during the first session in the courtyard. Ridley will offer to give him a tour of the courtyard, isolating them and showing him the grounds, bounce-ball courts and the weight pads, all the while trying to recruit them. If the player does not agree, Ridley will offer to spot the player for a couple of sets of bench presses, saying “No hard feelings, no sense in not getting along.” If the player agrees, during the set two of Ridley’s entourage will slam on extra weights while Ridley holds the bar in the player’s hands. Once the weights are applied, Ridley and the goons walk away, ignoring any pleas from the player.

The player must make strength roll vs. DC 20 to avoid dropping the weights on themselves. 
Miss the DC by 10 or more: The weight falls on your neck. Player is restrained and takes 4d8+3 damage.
Fail the check by 9 or less: The weight falls on your chest. Player takes 2d10+3 damage.
Pass: The player manages to lift the weight back up onto the bar without hurting themselves.
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## chronoplasm

I'll throw some ideas in there.

Chaplain Agnar:
The prison's resident cleric. He is pale like a ghost and always has bags under his eyes. The guy looks like he hasn't slept in a while.

Prisoner Zero:
The bars in his cell do nothing. He is contained only by a circle of salt. Sometimes you hear his whispers when you sleep; he offers to free you from this prison if you would only free him from his cell.

Geerbo, the Kobold:
A prisoner in this place, Geerbo has been secretly digging a tunnel under his bunk. During his digging, he accidently uncovered an ancient mold growing deep beneath the prison. This mold has been spreading through the dungeon, and nobody but Geerbo knows where it comes from.


----------



## devastator

Awesome! This is exactly what I'm looking for!


----------



## Mesh Hong

*Dobson Jones* (Prisoner)

Dobson was a high level enforcer for the infamous crime lord Raymond “The Duke” Bistharlm. On the outside Dobson was responsible for the personal wellbeing and safety of “The Duke” and as such was privy to many of his business dealings, contacts and operations. The word inside is that Dobson allowed himself to be arrested in order to buy time for “The Duke” to escape a particularly sticky situation. However now that he is on the inside there are quiet rumours that he is considered a liability, he knows too much and “The Duke” is worried that Dobson may trade information in exchange for his freedom.

“The Duke” may look kindly on anyone that disposes of the potential threat to his business, once they are on the outside, (it may be worth a favour or monetary reward). However if Dobson was helped to escape he could be a very useful contact for the PCs in the future, as long as he can convince “The Duke” that he kept his mouth shut.

In the prison Dobson is considered a ‘Big Man’ and has a number of other inmates working as his crew. His reputation also means that the guards are very careful around him.

*Dobson Jones* Level 5 Elite Soldier 
Medium Natural Humanoid XP 400 

*Initiative* +4 *Senses* Perception +10 
*HP* 128; Bloodied 64 
*AC* 23; *Fortitude* 20, *Reflex* 18, *Will* 18 
*Saving Throws* +2 
*Speed* 6 
*Action Points* 1 

[FONT=D&D 4e icons]M[/FONT] *Heavy Punch* (Standard; at-will) 
Attack +12 vs. AC; 1d6+4 damage; on hit target is marked until the start 
of Dobsons next turn 

[FONT=D&D 4e icons]m[/FONT] *The Old One Two* (Standard; at-will) 
Dobson makes 2 Heavy Punch attacks 

[FONT=D&D 4e icons]m[/FONT] *Head Lock* (Standard; at-will) 
Attack +10 vs. Reflex; 1d4+4 damage; on hit target is grabbed (target 
takes a -4 penalty to escape grab) 

[FONT=D&D 4e icons]m[/FONT] *Choke Hold* (Standard; at-will) ♦ grabbed target only 
attack +10 vs. Fortitude; 2d8+4 damage; on hit target is dazed (save 
ends) 

[FONT=D&D 4e icons]m[/FONT] *Sledgehammer Punch* (Standard; encounter) 
Attack +12 vs. AC; 3d6+4 damage; on hit target is stunned (save ends); 
half damage on miss 

*Fancy Footwork* (Move; recharge [FONT=D&D 4e icons]456[/FONT]) 
Dobson may shift 3 squares as a move action 

*Alignment* Unaligned *Languages* common, dwarven, elven 
*Skills* athletics +11, endurance +10, perception +10, streetwise +8
*Str* 18 (+6) *Dex* 14 (+4) *Wis* 16 (+5) 
*Con* 16 (+5) *Int* 12 (+3) *Cha* 12 (+3)


----------



## Mesh Hong

*Crowd Control* (sub plot, situation)

Efficiency is always key in public institutions. An inspection was recently undertaken by the prison governors and amongst other observations it was noted that the prisoners all seemed too well fed. Surely there could be great savings to be made by changing the diet of the inmates, after all it isn’t a holiday camp they are running. 

It was also decided that extra food rations could be earned through good behaviour or by special duty. Incentivising the inmates through food would encourage them to reform and start taking the necessary steps back to becoming proper decent citizens again.

A special dietician, Regina Tallbrook, was employed to work with the existing kitchen staff. The menu was radically altered and the Head Warden started working on the incentives plan.

Regina has a simple recipe for making food stretch further. Take your standard low grade gruel and add plenty of sawdust and other fibrous waste to really bulk it out and add body, then a sprinkling of her secret alchemical additive to take away the nasty aftertaste and its ready for serving. To add a special something as a treat or privilege she has a supply of reclaimed and reconstituted meat fragments that can be fried in her extra special alchemical additive, which really adds a certain chewy charm to the meal. For those really deserving she also bakes a hearty grit bread, with genuine grit bulking out the flour, which will really fills you up.

All, however, is not as it seems. Regina is actually an escapee of another far darker prison. A year ago she was held captive by a necromancer conducting strange experiments into undeath and the effects of starvation. With her (at first) unwilling help the necromancer concocted an alchemical substance that would cow the living and aid their transformation into undead servants. In his hour of triumph Regina seized the moment, took the recipe and fled to the city and freedom. Alas her time with the necromancer affected her all too deeply and she knows no better than to continue the work she started with the goal of spreading the Gift of Obedience, freeing people from the shackles of free will.

*Alchemy Laced Food*
Treat eating the food like 3 types of the same disease

*1: Fortified Gruel* – when eaten make a roll vs. Fortitude; +5 to hit; on hit become an Alchemite (minor), once under the influence you do not need to roll for further meals of Fortified Gruel.
*Daily:* Endurance roll; less than 13 worsen, 13 to 18 maintain, more than 18 improve

+2: become permanently immune to the effects of Fortified Gruel
+1: feel slightly hungry but otherwise alright
Initial: feel slightly unwell, lose 1 healing surge
-1: feel tired and sluggish, speed -1, Reflex defence -1
-2: all emotions dulled, Will defence -1

*2: Meaty Chunks* – when eaten make a roll vs. Fortitude; +8 to hit; on hit become an Alchemite (moderate), once under the influence you do not need to roll for further meals including Meaty Chunks.
*Daily:* Endurance roll: less than 15 worsen, 15 to 20 maintain, more than 20 improve
+2: become permanently immune to the effects of Meaty Chunks
+1: feel better
Initial: mild headache, Will defence -1
-1: aversion to strong light, lose a healing surge, Will defence -2
-2: strong aversion to bright light, preference to shade/darkness, emotions dulled, Will defence -3

*3: Grit Bread* – when eaten make a roll vs. Fortitude; +11 to hit; on hit become Alchemite (major), once under the influence you do not need to roll for further meals including Grit Bread.
*Daily:* Endurance roll: less than 18 worsen, 18 to 23 maintain, more than 23 improve

+2: become permanently immune to the effects of Grit Bread
+1: feel better
Initial: feel weak and sluggish, speed -1, Reflex defence -1, lose a healing surge
-1: feel tired, speed -2, lose an additional healing surge
-2: lose all emotion, lose an additional healing surge. Each day you remain at this level you lose an additional healing surge, if you are reduced to 0 healing surges you become a mindless zombie under the control of Regina.


*Regina** Tallbrook* Level 4 Elite Controller 
Small Natural Humanoid (undead, halfling) XP 350 

*Initiative* +5 *Senses* Perception +4 
*HP* 112; Bloodied 56 
*Regeneration* 5, does not regenerate if took radiant damage in previous 
turn 
*AC* 20; *Fortitude* 16, *Reflex* 19, *Will* 18 
*Immune* poison, disease; 
*Resist* necrotic 10; *Vulnerable* 5 radiant 
*Saving Throws* +2 
*Speed* 5 
*Action Points* 1 

[FONT=D&D 4e icons]M[/FONT] *Silver Knife* (Standard; at-will) ♦ poison 
Attack +9 vs. Reflex; 1d4+3 damage; on hit secondary attack +8 vs. 
Fortitude; 1d6 poison damage 

[FONT=D&D 4e icons]r[/FONT] *Poison Bolt* (Standard; at-will) ♦ poison 
Range 10; attack +8 vs. Reflex; 1d8+3 poison damage; on hit target is 
slowed (save ends) 

[FONT=D&D 4e icons]c[/FONT] *I'm the Mistress* (Standard; recharge [FONT=D&D 4e icons]56[/FONT]) ♦ necrotic 
Burst 5; Alchemites only (see notes); attack +10 vs. Will; on hit target is 
dominated (save ends); on miss target is immobilised (save ends) 

[FONT=D&D 4e icons]c[/FONT] *Concentrated Alchemic Dust* (Standard; encounter) ♦ necrotic 
Close Blast 3; attack +8 vs. Reflex; 3d6+4 necrotic damage; on hit target 
becomes an Alchemite (major) and is stunned until the end of Regina's 
next turn 

*Alignment* Chaotic Evil *Languages* common, draconic, abyssal 
*Skills* arcane +11, nature +9, religion +9, diplomacy +10, bluff +10
*Str* 12 (+3) *Dex* 16 (+5) *Wis* 14 (+4) 
*Con* 16 (+5) *Int* 18 (+6) *Cha* 16 (+5) 

*Tactics*
The last thing Regina wants is a confrontation, if challenged she will attempt to talk her way out of a situation. If physically threatened she will attempt to call the guards, if this does not work she will attempt to flee the prison and start again elsewhere.

*Notes*
Regina is chaotic evil, she really doesn’t think through the repercussions of her actions so she hasn’t given any thought to what will happen when people actually start to die or become zombies. This madness and disregard for human life is her real danger rather than her physically being a threat.

This situation could work well as a gradual backdrop in the overall prison adventure as the effect on the whole prison will build over many days. The attitudes and behaviour of the inmates will gradually change depending on what food they are eating. The guards will probably see the reduction in emotion as good thing to start with but some may become concerned and suspicious as the days go on. 

This sub-plot coupled with any other plots and events that occur because of this or at the same time as this could make it an interesting situation.


----------



## devastator

Oh wow! Those are some awesome ideas Mesh! I've started working on some inmates as well (just so everybody knows, stats aren't necessary. I'm from the school of "take the nearest monster and rebrand it") Dobson Jones is an excellent goal for a group to work towards, and Crowd Control, like you said, is something really cool to watch build over several days.


----------



## devastator

OP updated


----------



## Jib

Great stuff!  But how do you keep the PC imprisioned with powers that let them teleport, curse people, or breathe fire? 

We need a containment factor...  perhaps a drug that limits or hinders the use of Powers?


----------



## devastator

im ruling that wizard and cleric spells require an implement to cast no matter what.
racial abilities, like the eladrin teleport will be countered by wide perimeters around the prison.
maybe magical restraining collars?


----------



## Mesh Hong

I think you should be careful of denying PCs the use of their natural or class abilities. The point of the game is to have fun, and it really wont be any fun for players who have their hands tied from the start.

Having said that I agree that all the angles should be considered. I think the best way to handle it is with an implied and serious threat, prison rules of conduct and a scaling punishment system.

If we can come up with a set of prison rules and regulations it will make the place feel more real, and give the players something to work with, and bend or break as they deem appropriate.

Teleporting for example.
1: The use of teleportation abilities are expressly forbidden. All inmates with known teleportation abilities will have a coloured identification patch sown to their prison issue clothing that must be visible at all times.
minor offence - removal of any privileges
moderate offence - a period of solitary confinement in a sealed windowless room. Length of confinement varies.
major or repeated lesser offences - restraint collar with lightning discharge on activation of teleport.
ultimate deterrant - execution

This sort of approach would add flavour to the setting and allow flexibility to how things are handled depending on context. For example if no guards see you teleport you are in the clear, if a guard does see you teleport there is the possibility of a bribe, or him "looking the other way". It also allows for unforseen mitigating circumstances, eg there is a fire but the use of your teleportation abilities helps get the situation under control thus earning you credit instead of punishment.


----------



## devastator

Ah! Yes that's a really good idea.
A similar system for magic would work.
Perhaps Homonculus's that assist in patrolling the prison. They are blind except to magic, and when they catch a glance at anyone casting they sound an alarm.


----------



## dammitbiscuit

You can't teleport without line of sight to your destination...


----------



## devastator

Hence the windowless cell punishment.


----------



## devastator

New "event" entry made:

*Courtyard Choke*


----------



## SgtSlats

Been wanting to run a good prison break story and this one, though old, is really helping me put something together. I gotta ask though because it's driving me crazy; in Crowd Control when a player succumbs to the Alchemists food the text says they become an "Alchemite (minor)". What the hell is an Alchemite? I can't find anything.


----------



## Johnny Guida

can someone post the map again, I'm having trouble getting to it


----------

